# For those who let their buck run with the girls year round



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

What are the advantages and disadvantages (besides the obvious). I am toying around withe the idea since the farm and family are my 24/7 job, watching them for breeding might be easier and it seems more natural to me as well. Do the bucks tend to breed the doelings too young (my doelings are 4 and 5 months old and no sign of heat yet as they are Saanens and LaManchas)? Since they are constantly running with milking does, can the smell transfer to the milk since they are in contact with the girls more often? How do you keep close track of breedings that occur within the herd to prepare for kidding?

I know others wouldn't even consider it, but there are those who do it without any unusual problems. For those who actually let them run with the herd all the time, educate me a little as to why.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think most dairy people run their bucks with their does' year around but I could be wrong. I think alot of times the meat goat breeders run their bucks & does' together most of the year or maybe all year long.

As for me I like my bucks seperate because they can & will breed your doelings too young.
I also like having a due date so I can be prepared & ready for kiddings if I need to assist.
Plus the bucks would drive my does' crazy probly most of the time, even when they weren't in heat.
Also when a doe goes into labor she smells like she does when she's in heat so the buck can be trying to do his buisness while she is trying to kid & may even kill your kids & hurt the doe in the process.
Another thing I don't like is we love on all of our goats & spend alot of time with them, bucks included & I don't want my girls & kids all smelling like bucks year around either.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't keep my bucks with the does.

Clean milking techniques will keep the milk safe from bucky smells, but what about YOU? When I borrowed a wonderful Saanen buck and ran him with my does for six weeks, everyone in the house knew when *I* had been out there. He loved to beg for cookies and rub against me. Urk.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't keep my bucks with the does.
> 
> Clean milking techniques will keep the milk safe from bucky smells, but what about YOU? When I borrowed a wonderful Saanen buck and ran him with my does for six weeks, everyone in the house knew when *I* had been out there. He loved to beg for cookies and rub against me. Urk.


Good point Alice - nothing like smelling "gamey" as though farm work isn't smelling enough.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i leave my buck with the girls year round. but i do seprate the yonuger ones so they do not get breed to young. the only reason i do this is because i can never tell to good when they are in heat. 

when i know they are breed i will take the young ones and put them in with the older does and lock the buck up so i dont have any problems when they are in labor.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have been toying with the idea of allowing the buck to run with the does. We no longer have our wether-companion for the buck, and I'm not inclined to introduce a new one at this stage.

Mironsfarm, what do you do with the buck when your does kid?


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't consider doing this - no advantages, at all, that I know of.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have my buck with my does 24/7/365.
I have been doing this for some 15+ years. In all that time only one doe was bred too young. She delivered at 7 months no issues with delivery but kid did not survive. She went on to be a good milker.
I do not remove the kids, my buck is large and even if he tried, which he does not, I think he would miss if you get the idea.

Milk NEVER has a off taste. We have been selling raw milk for over 10 years with no complaints ever. In fact they tell me how other farms" milk does taste funny. Here is my theory...
When you remove a buck and keep him in a separate pen and the girls are in heat he knows it. No matter how far away he is he knows it. He get very excited and agitated. He sprays his face and his musk rages. I feel the does must release even more hormones hoping he will come over. so on and so on. I have seen bucks in such a state that it was almost cruel.

My buck bloops gets the job done and goes back to eating hay. 

As far as dates I have only been off by a day or two. I milk the girls 2x a day so I look at them 2x a day at least, I can easily tell if she has been bred by her wet tail, not to mention seeing the buck bred her. There are only a few reasons for a wet tail, giving birth, diarrhea, or being bred.

I also like the natural aspect of it, I try to keep things as natural as possible .

My buck smells less than those poor boys penned up away from the girls, breeding season is starting here and kids can still feed him and pet him.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I know people who put a harness on their bucks with a kind of chalk attached to the front (different color for each buck) then when the buck breeds a doe, the chalk gets on her. They know the date and which buck bred her.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=4&cat_id=2


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Quite fascinating! Of course Sir Snickerdoodle might feel less manly wearing it, but then again, he may just be too excited about the whole breeding thing to notice.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Once breeding season starts here (I like to wait until October at least), the bucks run with the girls until about a month before delivery.
ETA I do this mostly for my sanity. When it gets snowy and icy I don't want to have to feed/water in two different areas.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Almost everyone I know just keeps them together all year round. You do have to put up with the odor though.
He will breed doelings as soon as they come into season. If that bothers you, you can keep them separate from the billy in another pen.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am letting my buck run with the does this year. My bucks "never" smell as I give them baths periodically; and my milk never has a bad taste because I know how to milk in a clean fashion. 

When the does are bred and start getting large. I will separate the buck at that time.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

My neighbor does this (runs buck year round). Only issue I notice is they may be popping out kids in not so nice of weather....and you have less control over it. And, you can't go anywhere.... But she manages fine...with very few issues it seems.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Mine run with the girls year-round as well (except for 2-3 days if needed). I used to keep 'em separate, but after the first five years of getting to know them, I felt it wasn't necessary. I go out with them 3-6 hours daily, also year-round, and by watching Bucky I know exactly who is in heat, when they are bred, and when it/if time to give 'em a break from the over zealous.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> I am letting my buck run with the does this year. My bucks "never" smell as I give them baths periodically; and my milk never has a bad taste because I know how to milk in a clean fashion.
> 
> When the does are bred and start getting large. I will separate the buck at that time.


I do not know that I could get a full grown buck to hold still for a bath. Even if I could, unless I doused him in vinegar, Febreeze, and lighter fluid, I think he'd still have a bucky scent.

No matter. I've never had my milk taste off b/c of the bucks.


----------

